# More news of Belichick cheating...since he started



## D-EJ915 (Feb 14, 2008)

Belichick has been taping since 2000, Goodell tells Specter - NFL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## YYZ2112 (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't get me going on this again.....


----------



## Jason (Feb 14, 2008)

[action=Jason]awaits Zimbloth to see this thread  [/action]


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 19, 2008)

Big surprise. Fuck the Pats.


----------



## King_nothing621 (Feb 21, 2008)

I actually thought they were good because they were skilled. Guess, anyone can be good when they cheat huh?


----------



## Jason (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey lets everyone jump on the hate the pats band wagon


----------



## SevenatoR (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't hate the Pats....just Bill Bellyache.


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi, every team does this.

Ray Lewis murders people. Hate his team instead.


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2008)

Wait a sec, I'm the admin!


----------



## Drew (Feb 22, 2008)

I TOLD you this would turn into a witch hunt after the Giants won. :/


----------

